# Birthday present ideas please.....70 year old



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Please help me with an idea of what to get my 70 year old Aunt for her birthday. I've never bought her a present before but her family are throwing a surprise party so would be rude to turn up empty handed  

Main problem is I only want to spend about £20...


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

some Svorski crystal, a nice vase? A nice photo & frame? A nice plant for the garden if she has one, chocs from Hotel Chocolat.

OMG it's hard unless you know what she likes!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

If she is anything like my nan she will read a fair bit?  A book token is nice 

x
just realise how boring that sounds  but my nan loves them


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks! She does read & she likes gardening so both great ideas.

I'll tell you what I was thinking of but don't know if it exists as tried looking on Google & wasn't much help...in recent years my aunt has travelled quite alot, visiting China, Canada & South Africa and I wondered if there was such things as a travel photo album, like a nice album specifically for those photos?


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I completely forgot about a great website I used to buy for my Sister's 40th.

What do you think of this...http://www.gettingpersonal.co.uk/nostalgic-gifts/1940s-decade-book.htm

I know you don't know her but does the idea seem ok?

or this...? http://www.gettingpersonal.co.uk/garden-gifts/handmade-garden-book.htm

or even this http://www.gettingpersonal.co.uk/gardening-gifts/William-Morris-Daisy-Secateurs.htm

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]

 I keep editing this post to add more! It's one of those 3 which do you think is the nicest/would be most appreciated?


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I like the book the most


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks PW. I think that's the one I'll go for


----------

